
Desktop Notifications with WebKit - dpritchett
http://0xfe.blogspot.com/2010/04/desktop-notifications-with-webkit.html
======
tree_of_item
The notification window does not close on Ubuntu 10.04 + Google Chrome or
Chromium. I have to close the browser entirely to get it to go away. Does
anyone else have this problem?

~~~
Periodic
I'm not having a problem with Chromium 5.0.365.0 (42923) on ubuntu 9.10.

------
tvon
Kind of cool?

What determines the notification animation/display? Could Growl conceivably
intercept these and display it's own notification window?

~~~
dpritchett
This StackOverflow answer has links to the relevant Chromium API and design
docs:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2271156/chrome-desktop-
no...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2271156/chrome-desktop-notification-
example/2350124#2350124)

~~~
tvon
Ah, very informative, thanks.

------
MikeCapone
This is great. Any chance it will be adopted by Mozilla/IE/Opera/etc?

~~~
taitems
Mozilla has similar functionality bundled with Jetpack. I know it's not the
same, but worth mentioning.

~~~
jokermatt999
It's not just in Jetpack, but in Firefox overall. I have a Google Reader
notifier extension that sends notifications even when I have full screen
applications open.

------
oomkiller
How does this support Chrome but not WebKit?

~~~
tlrobinson
I assume you mean Chrome but not Safari? Presumably it needs to display the
notifications using operating system APIs, so it needs cooperation from the
embedding browser.

~~~
oomkiller
Well, it's called "Webkit" but it looks like Safari. I was under the
impression that Webkit is the browser AND the rendering engine. Otherwise
wouldn't they call it a Safari nightly?

------
bruceboughton
Good to see these desktop style services coming to WebKit. My CS final year
project was to build a bridge between JavaScript and desktop services.
Unfortunately, I never built it but I did spec it.

------
krainboltgreene
Wow, that totally kicks Gnome's notify in the butt! I'm so damn tired of
Gnome's notification system.

~~~
thingie
Well, I'd rather sacrifice HTML than the desktop integration in such visually
important part of the desktop. In fact, desktop notifications spec (for Linux
desktops) allows (very) small subset of HTML, which should fully suffice for
any reasonable bubble-styled notifications.

Making custom themes to match the style of the desktop would be ultimately
painful, and even impossible for quite (too much, maybe) sophisticated KDE's
plasma notifications. What a pity.

~~~
statictype
Actually, it looks to me like you _can't_ put html into the notifications.
It's treating it as plain text.

~~~
thingie
You can, but the support is only optional. I don't know why, but if you use
recent gnome notification-daemon and that standard (black, I believe) theme,
it escapes the markup. In fact, it already shows all the text in notification
in bold, no matter what you do. I have no idea why, that small HTML subset is
directly supported and used in GTK+, so they actually had to explicitly filter
escape it, otherwise, it would work. Older notification-daemon themes allowed
it. (Example: <http://i.imgur.com/gaLvt.jpg>)

This is quite weird.

